# Prehistoric Trees



## Rosemary (Nov 6, 2005)

*Dieback fungus attacks Prehistoric trees.* 


     Unauthorised visitors are thought to have infected a cluster of one of Australia’s rarest trees. 


     The Wollemi pine, which dates from the dinosaur era, was thought to be extinct until 1994. 


           Tests have confirmed that the plant disease was phytophthora cinnamomi, the same fungus which caused dieback in jarrah trees.

Experts are devising a contingency plan, which would include extra surveillance of the area, treatment of the affected trees with fungicide injections, wide-spread soil sampling and isolation of the affected trees.  The Botanic Gardens Trust would also do more tests to find out the extent of the infection.

*Is this another plant to become extinct due to human thoughtlessness?*


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 24, 2005)

Are these the pines found up in some remote valley, within some mountain range? I really hope that folks havent transfered or introduced spores... That would be most callous. I figured botanists would keep the place secret and and attempt to keep it safe!
"Hey, found some new plants! Everyone come and have a look and spread those invisible spores and what-not."
If people were allowed to visit the last stand of trees...
Oh dear...


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, they were found in a remote valley...but I think there will always be people who make every effort to find these new discoveries.I am sure the place was kept as secret as possible but someh  ow word always seems to get out, or a small clue perhaps that someone has picked up on.  So, yes they have transferred some type of infection...however, the botonists have at least taken spore and other samples from the Wollami Pines and have successfully grown seedlings, although that is not the point is it.

Hopefully the trees will be restored to good health and continue to flourish.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 24, 2005)

It saddens me that these things can survive for millenia and then we come along and muck it all up


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 24, 2005)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> It saddens me that these things can survive for millenia and then we come along and muck it all up


You are certainly not alone in that feeling!  These days, if I even find just a lovely peaceful place out in the bush, I rarely tell anyone 

My son, who is a keen amateur botonist, mainly on the native orchids of Western Australia, will only tell one person about where he found a certain orchid.  That person is the Chief Botonist (or whatever the title is) and he then makes sure that the orchid is properly protected.


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 24, 2005)

*I am very upset about his news.
I do hope that the botanists can heal these trees, Or at least aid them. If this is down to human thoughtlessness we should be ashamed.
Can you keep us updated on the trees progress please Rosemary.*


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 24, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I am very upset about his news.
> I do hope that the botanists can heal these trees, Or at least aid them. If this is down to human thoughtlessness we should be ashamed.
> Can you keep us updated on the trees progress please Rosemary.*


I shall do my best Kye...will see if I can find other sites that might have further information on it....

You are right about the human thoughtlessness...so many things destroyed by humankind


----------

